# Wednesday's Workout (photos)



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

Walking along









Trying to execute a turn (she wanted to see the camera)









Trotting circles









Working on yeilding to leg pressure ... she's so rusty and out of shape, and so am I.









Giving her a well deserved pat on her neck.









Goodbye for now


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

she is sooo cute! i just love her eye! good for you for getting back in the saddle...


----------



## amy (Nov 26, 2008)

What breed is she? Arab/Appy? Pretty Pretty!!
Nice 'riding boots' ya got there  But I don't blame you, I've ridden out in the fields with flips flops. I know, shame on me xD


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

She is a registered Quarter Horse. 
I have very arthritic feet and today was one of those days that I just couldn't put anything else on my feet, they hurt that bad. I'm going to buy a pair of paddock shoes and try those. Just have to save up the money for them!


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

She is so beautiful! I am jealous, and I love her color!

Looks like you two are working well together. I can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

very nice! I love how she keeps looking at the camera


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

Thanks Tennessee. She's a Red Roan. Her momma was a chestnut and her dad was a Palomino. She was trying real hard to be a Palomino, but it just went a wee bit wrong, LOL! BTW, I am thinking of moving to Tennessee, what part do you live in? I'm currently looking in the Eastern part, near Knoxville, or maybe the Crossville area.

Thanks rottenweiler, she HATES the camera, that's why she keeps looking at it  Of course, I have a Nikon DSLR with a 70-300 lens on it, so it does look rather intimidating to her


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

7Ponies said:


> She is a registered Quarter Horse.
> I have very arthritic feet and today was one of those days that I just couldn't put anything else on my feet, they hurt that bad. I'm going to buy a pair of paddock shoes and try those. Just have to save up the money for them!


Ariat has some comfortable riding boots... If all else fails, Inserts work.

BTW-you guys look great. She's a real cutie.


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

I went to a foot doctor, and he prescribed inserts (orthotics). They hurt worse wearing them... they were hard leather slabs. I need something padded, LOL. I actually got some cheap inserts and cut them myself to fit my shoe, and that helps more than anything.

I am looking at an Ariat paddock boot. Gotta save the $$$ though


----------



## MistyRose (Jul 25, 2008)

How are you doing your leg cues to get her to turn. I keep pressure on the inside. If he is sluggish, I tap with the outside. He is on the sluggish side. I rode today. He was ENERGETIC at first. We did lots of turns and trotting. I am 4 years back into riding after 20 off. I feel like a total beginner. You have a beautiful horse and you two look great together.


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

Yes, I do my turns pretty much as you are saying, I turn my horse into my inside leg pressure and then if I have to I push her from the outside to keep her moving.

We used to have a beautiful side pass and could do lovely diaognal trotting (don't know what's that called in dressage, but we'd keep her body straight but her legs would be pushing her diagnally across the ring?). Now she isn't so responsive to my cues. We have a lot of make up work to do, and heck, if she never gets it, so what. We are just doing this for fun anyway


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Ya'll look so great. She is a real sweetie and you look like you never stopped riding. Congrats on getting back into it. Keep those awsome pix coming.


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

Thanks smrobs. Appreciate the comment!
I hope Dobe's vet appointment goes well (I see in your signature you are worried).


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

What a beauty! I love her colouring. 
And you look great! Gosh, your making me crave getting back in a western saddle even more now. I haven't ridden western in years, and I have to wait a week before I can go see my horse again. (stinkin exams)


----------



## Maynme (May 15, 2009)

I have a question? What do paddock shoes do for arthritus. Just wondering cause I have it to? :shock:


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

7ponies and Maynme, I have problems with my feet too, bone spurs, ouch! Stopped wearing my Ariats even with gel insets, to painful. Found a pair of boots that were soooooo comfy and the price was great! They're Dublin Spirit Trail Boots for $49.99, they zip and I love them so much I wear them most of the time (can't at work). Here's the site , not expensive but worth looking into imo. 



Dublin® Spirit Trail Boots - Horse.com

BTW, you look great on your horse and she looks like she's enjoying herself too! Doesn't look rusty from the Photos.


----------



## Maynme (May 15, 2009)

Thanks for the tip Walkamile, I might just have to try a pair!


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

Thanks for the link to the boots!

I'm still in my tennis shoes riding. I know it's a big no-no, but it's the most comfortable shoes I have. My right foot has been absolutely ******ing me lately, doctor told me she'd send me to an orthopedic surgeon, but I'm just not ready for surgery yet.


----------



## chika1235 (Jan 1, 2009)

7Ponies said:


> Thanks Tennessee. She's a Red Roan. Her momma was a chestnut and her dad was a Palomino. She was trying real hard to be a Palomino, but it just went a wee bit wrong, LOL! BTW, I am thinking of moving to Tennessee, what part do you live in? I'm currently looking in the Eastern part, near Knoxville, or maybe the Crossville area.
> 
> Thanks rottenweiler, she HATES the camera, that's why she keeps looking at it  Of course, I have a Nikon DSLR with a 70-300 lens on it, so it does look rather intimidating to her


 
i live in knoxville!!!be sure to contact me when you move!!


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

Oh, I can't wait to move. Unfortunately, with the real estate market the way it is, it may be a few years until I get to Tennessee, but I definitely am planning on it. 

I'm heading up to the Crossville area next month to scout around and get a feel for the area.

I am hoping to start my own business up there so need to be close to some more populated areas, but I want to live where I can have a few acres for my horses and dogs.


----------

